# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  Download Universal ADB Driver (all versions)

## mohamed73

Updated on December 10, 2016 
Universal  ADB Driver (UAD) is a GUI based application that allows you to quickly  install the Google ADB Driver on your Computer in few Clicks only.
Here,  we have tried to share the latest version of Universal ADB Driver along  with the previous releases. If you are searching for Drivers for your  Android Device then this is a treat for you.  *Features of Universal ADB Driver*  *Quick Installer*
It  allows you to quickly install the Google ADB Driver in few seconds  only. Simply connect the device to the computer and run the Universal  ADB Driver Setup and follow the screen instructions. *Supports every Device*
It  supports almost every Android Device, whether it is from Major brands  like Samsung, HTC, Sony or from Minor brands. It automatically detects  the chipset of your device and install the driver accordingly. *Detects Manufacturer & Model*
It  automatically detects the Manufacturer name and Model Number of your  Device and shows it under the Manufacturer and Description List. *Refresh Button*
It  allows you to quickly refresh the device list that is attached to the  computer. This feature is introduced in version 2.0 and is not available  in version 1.0. *Supports Windows x86 and x64 Bit*
It  automatically detects the BITs of you computer and allows you to  install the ADB Driver on Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8,  Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 easily. *Download Universal ADB Driver* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] – latest *Keep in Mind*: *[*] Compatibility*: It supports Windows Computer only, including Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10. *[*] Supports Nokia and Amazon*: It supports Nokia devices including Nokia X, Nokia XL Series. It also supports all the Amazon Devices. *[*] How to Install*: If you want to learn How to install the setup then head over to the How to install Universal ADB Driver Page. *[*] Best Alternative*: Although Universal ADB Driver is perfect in all sense, but there is a great alternative available, called 15 seconds ADB installer. Beside installing the adb driver, it also install the fastboot files on your windows computer. *[*] Credits*: Universal ADB Driver is created and  distributed by universaladbdriver.com. So, full credits goes to them for  sharing the Driver for free.

----------


## فاضل فاضل

شكرا والف الف شكر

----------


## lolo4uonly

شكرا على التعريفات 
كنت عاوز اسال التعريفات دي 32 ولا 64

----------


## faycal04

شكرا والف الف شكر mercie

----------

